# Izzo Alex Cups



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

I've 6 of these http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/6-izzo-espresso-cups-and-saucers.html if you want them Glenn. I brought them but never used them. PM your address and I'll drop them round.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

dwalsh, If Glenn doesn't want them all, I'd be happy to take some off your hands


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

That's mighty generous. A PM is on its way.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Pablo said:


> dwalsh, If Glenn doesn't want them all, I'd be happy to take some off your hands


Come and get em if you want I'm in Harrow


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

dwalsh1 said:


> Come and get em if you want I'm in Harrow


That's very kind but as you offered them to Glenn, of course he has priority!!









Please let me know if you have any left.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Well Pablo, Glenn has declined my offer. To be honest I only offered them to Glenn because I see he brought a Duetto and he also lives near me so I was going to drop them off. I can't be asked to post them so if you want them you can come and get them.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks dwalsh









I've sent you a pm.

I'm going out now for the evening so will be able to get in touch again tomorrow.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks







Very kind offer, but I'm consolidating my coffee collection as well.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Gone to coffeechap


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

and lovely they are too thanks dennis


----------

